

Improving Site Speed in Google Analytics - linuxcoder
http://blog.mythly.com/improve-site-speed-in-google-analytics/

======
PaulMest
Blog author here. This is the first time someone other than me has submitted
something I've written to Hacker News, which is a nice surprise.

I have a couple more posts lined up. Feel free to post questions/comments and
I'll address them here and incorporate them to future writeups.

